# 3 month Ozempic review



## Lucyr (Feb 11, 2021)

I had a call with the diabetes nurse today as it’s almost three months since I started ozempic. Thought I’d give you an update on how it went.

First a bit of background. This change isn’t all attributed to ozempic. Around September/ October last year I was going through a stressful period, which coincided with high anxiety, depression (at diagnosed levels), and diabetes burnout. I was missing at least 25% of insulin doses, rarely checking bg, weight was going up, exercise going down, and generally feeling the effects of all that build up to breaking point. I had previously had great control on insulin but it had slipped as the burnout crept up. My a1c was 79 (9.4%) and I finally reached the point of being ready to change things.

Ozempic had been mentioned before and I’d said no but decided to give it a go. I’ve now taken 0.25 for four weeks and then 0.5 for 7 weeks. I’ve been taking insulin consistently and testing blood sugars regularly, and my blood sugars have started coming down in the last 6 weeks, dropping gradually through that time. For the last four weeks I’ve been counting calories, eating well, avoiding snacking when I can and walking more to lose some weight. 

My A1c at the start of this week was 55 (7.2%)! I’ve lost 9 pounds so far this year (through calorie counting, ozempic isn’t magic), and the last couple of weeks my blood sugars have been 5-9 consistently so I’m expecting another improvement to my a1c next time. The only downside is the retinopathy that has resulted from making fast changes. Otherwise I’m really pleased and happy to continue taking the ozempic.


----------



## DaveB (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi. I believe you should be low-carbing. Counting Calories isn't relevant for us (or anyone?) as it can result in reducing fats rather than carbs and it's the carbs that cause weight and BS gain. Reducing Calorie input will help as it has done for you but I think you will find carb reduction is even better. By reducing the carbs and continuing to lose weight you should be able to come off Ozempic and possibly even the insulin at some future point. This assumes you are T2 with insulin resistance.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

I think you will find @Lucyr  said elsewhere that she has tried Low Carbing does not work for her.


----------



## RuthB (Feb 12, 2021)

thank you so much for posting this @Lucyr - well done on such great progress!  I have just had my first injection of Ozempic and have been freaking myself out reading all the struggles and side effects that some people have had (as someone who suffers from IBS I am particularly nervous about the upset stomach impact!) so it is encouraging to read a post from someone who has been on it for a few weeks now and is finding it is helping (along with other things).  Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

RuthB said:


> thank you so much for posting this @Lucyr - well done on such great progress!  I have just had my first injection of Ozempic and have been freaking myself out reading all the struggles and side effects that some people have had (as someone who suffers from IBS I am particularly nervous about the upset stomach impact!) so it is encouraging to read a post from someone who has been on it for a few weeks now and is finding it is helping (along with other things).  Thank you


Previously we have had many people join the forum with it having problems, and asking questions and then not seem to visit again or feed back. This is seems to have been more commonly prescribed in the last 18 months or so.


----------



## RuthB (Feb 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Previously we have had many people join the forum with it having problems, and asking questions and then not seem to visit again or feed back. This is seems to have been more commonly prescribed in the last 18 months or so.


My understanding is it only became licensed for prescription for diabetes about 18months-2 years ago which is possibly why there has been more prescriptions?  Will be interesting to see what impact the study around obesity and this drug has on presciption levels!


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 12, 2021)

DaveB said:


> Hi. I believe you should be low-carbing. Counting Calories isn't relevant for us (or anyone?) as it can result in reducing fats rather than carbs and it's the carbs that cause weight and BS gain. Reducing Calorie input will help as it has done for you but I think you will find carb reduction is even better. By reducing the carbs and continuing to lose weight you should be able to come off Ozempic and possibly even the insulin at some future point. This assumes you are T2 with insulin resistance.


Please don’t tell me what I should be doing diet wise. By all means ask if I’ve considered trying it, but as has been said it doesn’t work for me. You need to remember that diabetes isn’t the only thing to consider, and each individual needs to consider their overall life and other conditions. I have no desire to come off ozempic or insulin, I’d much rather take those than tablets or a low carb diet with constant stomach problems.


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 12, 2021)

RuthB said:


> thank you so much for posting this @Lucyr - well done on such great progress!  I have just had my first injection of Ozempic and have been freaking myself out reading all the struggles and side effects that some people have had (as someone who suffers from IBS I am particularly nervous about the upset stomach impact!) so it is encouraging to read a post from someone who has been on it for a few weeks now and is finding it is helping (along with other things).  Thank you


I hope it works well for you. It seems that there were lots asking so thought it would be helpful to document my experience. Always happy to chat about my experience of it if you have any questions.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

RuthB said:


> My understanding is it only became licensed for prescription for diabetes about 18months-2 years ago which is possibly why there has been more prescriptions?  Will be interesting to see what impact the study around obesity and this drug has on presciption levels!


I have just done a Google as I thought it had been around longer and it has bee  available for about 10 years. It maybes has just filtered down onto more common use.


----------



## RuthB (Feb 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have just done a Google as I thought it had been around longer and it has bee  available for about 10 years. It maybes has just filtered down onto more common use.


Wow, that is longer than I thought!  Yes I imagine you are right - I guess it can take a while to filter down to become common use.  I am glad it has though as I have hopes it will work for me!


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 14, 2021)

RuthB said:


> Wow, that is longer than I thought!  Yes I imagine you are right - I guess it can take a while to filter down to become common use.  I am glad it has though as I have hopes it will work for me!


I’d heard of and tried similar drugs (byetta and victoza, neither worked for me) but hadn’t heard of ozempic till it was offered to me 18 months ago. I said no then but am glad have tried it now. They are making a tablet version, I’m not sure what the status on that is but I was offered the option of waiting for it. Have to say I’d much rather take one jab a week than tablets every day though!

I’m certain that the effect builds up over a really long period of time, I’m just today starting the third 0.5 pen and think the effect has been gradual throughout. Feeling really full today which I haven’t been getting for a while so hopefully that will last as my weight has stalled a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Please don’t tell me what I should be doing diet wise. By all means ask if I’ve considered trying it, but as has been said it doesn’t work for me. You need to remember that diabetes isn’t the only thing to consider, and each individual needs to consider their overall life and other conditions. I have no desire to come off ozempic or insulin, I’d much rather take those than tablets or a low carb diet with constant stomach problems.


How we choose to deal with our condition is very personal as is our weight . We are all different and it is one of those situations where one persons choice is just that , and it can’t be wrong because it is their choice .


----------



## Sandra@47 (Mar 6, 2021)

RuthB said:


> thank you so much for posting this @Lucyr - well done on such great progress!  I have just had my first injection of Ozempic and have been freaking myself out reading all the struggles and side effects that some people have had (as someone who suffers from IBS I am particularly nervous about the upset stomach impact!) so it is encouraging to read a post from someone who has been on it for a few weeks now and is finding it is helping (along with other things).  Thank you


Hi Ruth, I would be very interested to hear how you are getting on with Ozempic as an IBS sufferer! I am in the process of trying to make a decision on medication and this is one of my options. Like you I suffer with IBS and am really worried about the side effects of this


----------



## RuthB (Mar 6, 2021)

Sandra@47 said:


> Hi Ruth, I would be very interested to hear how you are getting on with Ozempic as an IBS sufferer! I am in the process of trying to make a decision on medication and this is one of my options. Like you I suffer with IBS and am really worried about the side effects of this


Hi Sandra. I had my fourth weekly injection of 0.25 on Friday and am about to go up to 0.5 this coming Friday (12th). I don’t know if it is connected or just a coincidence but my IBS has been so much better since starting the injections! Beforehand I was having diarrhoea 2-3 a day, now I can go days and days without any! This is huge for me. The only side effect I suffer from with this injection is feeling a little nauseous the day I take it but only a little. I’m nervous that increasing the injection of will impact the IBS but I will let you know! My appetite has definitely been affected, but so has my desire to drink (not alcohol, I just mean anything) which I need to keep an eye on as that is not good! I hope this helps but do ask if you want to know any more! Neither IBS or diabetes are fun - sending you hugs


----------



## Sandra@47 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you so much Ruth, I am really struggling with the decision between Ozempic pen or Empagliflozin tablets. So worried either one will trigger my stomach. But it is reassuring to hear your story with the Ozempic as it doesn't sound as bad as I thought.  Good luck with the increase x


----------



## RuthB (Mar 6, 2021)

Sandra@47 said:


> Thank you so much Ruth, I am really struggling with the decision between Ozempic pen or Empagliflozin tablets. So worried either one will trigger my stomach. But it is reassuring to hear your story with the Ozempic as it doesn't sound as bad as I thought.  Good luck with the increase x


I understand that worry - never makes decisions easy. Just remember that if you try a medication you can always stop it if you don’t like the impact it is having on you. Good luck


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m not diagnosed with IBS but before Ozempic I also had bad stomach issues (running to the loos with little notice, occasionally more severe issues but don’t want to give too much info) and I suspect I had something like ibs. I had the cameras up to have a good look inside etc and nothing else was found, I just gave up on going back to the GP so didn’t find out what it was. My stomach issues have gone away completely since starting ozempic, normal toilet habits, can go for walks without planning a route around loos. I didn’t realise it could be connected to the ozempic, I wonder why it helps! I guess as it slows digestion?


----------



## RuthB (Mar 7, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I’m not diagnosed with IBS but before Ozempic I also had bad stomach issues (running to the loos with little notice, occasionally more severe issues but don’t want to give too much info) and I suspect I had something like ibs. I had the cameras up to have a good look inside etc and nothing else was found, I just gave up on going back to the GP so didn’t find out what it was. My stomach issues have gone away completely since starting ozempic, normal toilet habits, can go for walks without planning a route around loos. I didn’t realise it could be connected to the ozempic, I wonder why it helps! I guess as it slows digestion?


Hi Lucy, that's so interesting to hear you have found an impact on your stomach problems as well!  So curious to know why Ozempic is having this impact.  In my experience IBS is used as a catchall description when something is wrong with the stomach/digestive system but they can't find out what.  Sorry to hear you have been suffering from problems as well but great to hear Ozempic has been having a positive impact!


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 7, 2021)

RuthB said:


> Hi Lucy, that's so interesting to hear you have found an impact on your stomach problems as well!  So curious to know why Ozempic is having this impact.  In my experience IBS is used as a catchall description when something is wrong with the stomach/digestive system but they can't find out what.  Sorry to hear you have been suffering from problems as well but great to hear Ozempic has been having a positive impact!


I was definitely told something about Ozempic “helps you feel fuller by slowing digestion” so I’m wondering if that mechanism helps the other issues. I’ll have to do some googling as I’m intrigued now!


----------



## RuthB (Mar 7, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I was definitely told something about Ozempic “helps you feel fuller by slowing digestion” so I’m wondering if that mechanism helps the other issues. I’ll have to do some googling as I’m intrigued now!


Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## shecar5 (Mar 25, 2021)

ive been taking ozempic for 7 weeks now. im on the 0.5 doze and the nausea and the belching have been so intense although my diabetic nurse assures me this will calm down in about 12 weeks. im fine when i lie down but the moment i go to do something it starts. i have never had reflux in my life but the amount of gaviscon im going through must be keeping the company going! has anybody else had these problems? on the plus side ive lost 16lb but thats because i have to make myself eat, a phenomenon in it self.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2021)

Some of us have been on a journey for a long while now with @Lucyr and one thing I would never accuse her of, is not trying this that or the other. It's simply fantastic to my way of thinking and caring about how she's getting on that now - for a lovely change - she's got something that really is helping her, at last!

Others have been known to fall by the wayside completely long before now rather than keep on trying - so Whoo Hoo, Lucy!  Great BIG 'Up' to you mate!


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 25, 2021)

shecar5 said:


> ive been taking ozempic for 7 weeks now. im on the 0.5 doze and the nausea and the belching have been so intense although my diabetic nurse assures me this will calm down in about 12 weeks. im fine when i lie down but the moment i go to do something it starts. i have never had reflux in my life but the amount of gaviscon im going through must be keeping the company going! has anybody else had these problems? on the plus side ive lost 16lb but thats because i have to make myself eat, a phenomenon in it self.


Hello. I didn’t have side effects so I’m sorry to hear you do as they sound unpleasant. If you’ve been taking it for 7 weeks does that mean you’ve only been on the 0.5 dose for 3 weeks? I really found it took 4-6 weeks for the dose change to settle so I’d give it a few weeks longer. What you could try is keeping a diary of what you eat and what side effects you have. That may help to identify whether it is certain foods that cause it, eg is it after you eat fatty foods or high carb foods or large portions etc.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 25, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Some of us have been on a journey for a long while now with @Lucyr and one thing I would never accuse her of, is not trying this that or the other. It's simply fantastic to my way of thinking and caring about how she's getting on that now - for a lovely change - she's got something that really is helping her, at last!
> 
> Others have been known to fall by the wayside completely long before now rather than keep on trying - so Whoo Hoo, Lucy!  Great BIG 'Up' to you mate!


I’m hoping to ask if I can try a higher dose at my next review. I do think it shows potential for me and it is helping my bgs and my stomach issues, but I’m still always hungry and not really losing weight any more though still watching what I eat. Swimming pools opening in a few weeks though will also help me get moving which may help.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2021)

Thought it was supposed to help you eat less, so how come you're still hungry?  Does not compute.
  Unless it takes a longer time for the expandability of a tum to cease (so it reckons it's full with less content) and the brain to stop keep sending signals to wherever it sends them, to thus make you think 'I am hungry'.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 25, 2021)

I


trophywench said:


> Thought it was supposed to help you eat less, so how come you're still hungry?  Does not compute.
> Unless it takes a longer time for the expandability of a tum to cease (so it reckons it's full with less content) and the brain to stop keep sending signals to wherever it sends them, to thus make you think 'I am hungry'.


I don’t think it is a strong enough dose for my body


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2021)

Ah, wouldn't know - are doses titrated according to body weight, or what?


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 25, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Ah, wouldn't know - are doses titrated according to body weight, or what?


It’s a set dose for everyone. There’s a 0.25 dose to get used to it, then a 0.5 standard dose. There is also a 1.0 dose possible but I’ve not yet read of anyone on a forum that takes it.


----------



## goodybags (Mar 26, 2021)

I appreciate some people have problems 
however I’ve found it ok on Ozempic (been on it now probably about 5 months)
im only eating small meals and found that I’m just not really hungry, 
when I eat can only eat small amount, as just feel full so quickly 
now I’ve lost over 20kgs now


----------



## goodybags (Mar 26, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I was definitely told something about Ozempic “helps you feel fuller by slowing digestion” so I’m wondering if that mechanism helps the other issues. I’ll have to do some googling as I’m intrigued now!


Yes I think that’s basically how it works

interesting reading here 
https://www.ozempic.com/about/what-is-ozempic.html 
haven’t read it all yet but just googled it


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 26, 2021)

As I understand it, Ozempic works by increasing your sensitivity to leptins, hormones which signal satiety and turn off hunger. 

The recent series of weight loss studies use a 2.4mg dose, I think a lot higher than the level approved for T2D treatment at the moment.


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 26, 2021)

Eddy Edson said:


> As I understand it, Ozempic works by increasing your sensitivity to leptins, hormones which signal satiety and turn off hunger.
> 
> The recent series of weight loss studies use a 2.4mg dose, I think a lot higher than the level approved for T2D treatment at the moment.


Yes most people take 0.5. There is the option for 1.0 but I’ve yet to find anyone taking it.


----------



## RuthB (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your side effects @shecar5  I was on the 0.25 dose for a month, then an unfortunate mixup at the pharmacy meant I missed a week before I was put on 0.5.  Today is the second injection at that level.  I have to confess I am getting more nausea with this higher dose, but that might not be the medication as I have had a very busy and manic week at work (I say 'at' work while meaning working from home still!) and not sleeping well so it may well be that.  I have noticed my appetite has not been impacted as much as it seemed to be on the 0.25 dosage but I am waiting to see if that settles.  My IBS still, on the whole, seems to be better which is a very welcome side effect!  Sadly I haven't lost any weight other than the first week or so but that is more because I need to get my eating under control.  While Ozempic may help you feel fuller soon, it doesn't help your brain when it wants to eat something for comfort!  And work have sent me brownies as a thank you for all the work this week . . . !


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2021)

@RuthB - get back in there and educate them for heaven's sake!  Oh. thanks for trying to kill me .......


----------



## RuthB (Mar 26, 2021)

trophywench said:


> @RuthB - get back in there and educate them for heaven's sake!  Oh. thanks for trying to kill me .......


I know right!  They are very very good brownies as well . . . and I live on my own . .. !


----------



## shecar5 (Mar 26, 2021)

i spoke to soon @RuthB. i went to the toilet two nights ago and when i was sitting there i realised that i hadnt been for almost a week. i felt instantly better...very little nausea and no belching, but im due for my dose tomorrow so we will have to see where that takes us! my appetite is almost zero and i have to force snacks down me and im usually a big big BIG eater so i can see where the weight loss comes in. food has always been my default setting, i used to comfort eat but i find it impossible now, although my head is telling me i NEED to eat rubbish! as for your work sending you brownies ... i might be tempted but i wouldnt thank them!


----------



## RuthB (Mar 26, 2021)

shecar5 said:


> i spoke to soon @RuthB. i went to the toilet two nights ago and when i was sitting there i realised that i hadnt been for almost a week. i felt instantly better...very little nausea and no belching, but im due for my dose tomorrow so we will have to see where that takes us! my appetite is almost zero and i have to force snacks down me and im usually a big big BIG eater so i can see where the weight loss comes in. food has always been my default setting, i used to comfort eat but i find it impossible now, although my head is telling me i NEED to eat rubbish! as for your work sending you brownies ... i might be tempted but i wouldnt thank them!


So glad to hear you are feeling better!  Are you drinking enough fluid?  I found when I first started Ozempic (haha that makes me sound like I've been on it ages but it's only been about 6 weeks!) I found that not only was my appetite a lot less, but I was also drinking a lot less as well.  I have had to set reminders on my phone to go and drink!  My head sounds very similar to yours - and I'm not always that good at ignoring it though I really need to.  I am 'allowing' myself one brownie cause I honestly couldn't help it, but am seeing a friend tomorrow and giving him the rest.  I much preferred the flowers work sent me as well!


----------

